# Irritan or Blk dmnd Rhom.....?



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

K I've switched up my decision after much reading and post lurking and have decided on a soltary P rather than a gruop..... GOt 2 questions.....I know the rhoms grow slow....but how about the irritans?
Also which a less people shy and more "malevolent"?

Nick


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Almost the same rate , all serras grow slow


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

Good stuff.....how about agression? I would like to fear getting my hand wet.... maybe almost the same way i feel giving my pede water.... = )


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

After reading the top 5 post let me reword here.....

From those that have owned either an Irritan and/or a Blk dmnd Rhom.....what were thier tank habbits....ie reaction to individual people, feeding response (without fasting), activity level?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

irritans, wil likely be more active, at small sizes, however a good size rohm would be my choice, and what sized tank?


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

Its a 25 gallon cube on a 10 gallon wet dry....Im looking for one that like 2"....3 max....Ive heard the irritans need more langth though....so I'm starting to lean towards a blk diamond, though i cant find any small ones, but i have found some 2" irritan. I'll be getting a 75 long from my friend who is leaving for the military shortly...just waiting on the stand and canopy funds.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

what are the dimention LxWxH in inches. you are probably better off getting the irritan, or better yet saying up for a lagrer tank.


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

Scolopendra said:


> Its a 25 gallon cube on a 10 gallon wet dry....Im looking for one that like 2"....3 max....Ive heard the irritans need more langth though....so I'm starting to lean towards a blk diamond, though i cant find any small ones, but i have found some 2" irritan. I'll be getting a 75 long from my friend who is leaving for the military shortly...just waiting on the stand and canopy funds.
> [snapback]913292[/snapback]​


THe "cube is 18x18x18".....just over 25 gal....according to LxWxH/231.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I own a rhom, so I'll tell you about him. He is a 9 inch black diamond. I got him a month ago and just when he started coming up to the glass I had to move him. I moved him to my planted 75. He hid for about two weeks and now he is amazing. He actually follows me when I pass the tank. He won't attack a hand in the tank, but he doesn't back down either. He is interested every time I come into the room near his tank. He doesn't hide anymore unless I just scare the crap out of him. I love rhoms, and so does everybody else who owns a large rhom.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya but for those dimentions you would be better off with an irritan.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Just get a small black rhom! You'll be fine. Not all species guarentee anything! I have a baby rhom and just look at my sig. He is hella mean!q


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

He was talking about upgrading soon to a 75 or 55. So, thats why he should wait and get a sweet big rhom. Or just what your wallet can handle.


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

Soldat said:


> He was talking about upgrading soon to a 75 or 55. So, thats why he should wait and get a sweet big rhom. Or just what your wallet can handle.
> [snapback]913657[/snapback]​


Ild rather grow out a baby....i know it could take like 5 years to get it big...but i'ld rather watch it grow. I think im going to get the irritan....i've never seen one in person but i like the longer body shape they have....


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Scolopendra said:


> Its a 25 gallon cube on a 10 gallon wet dry....Im looking for one that like 2"....3 max....Ive heard the irritans need more langth though....so I'm starting to lean towards a blk diamond, though i cant find any small ones, but i have found some 2" irritan. I'll be getting a 75 long from my friend who is leaving for the military shortly...just waiting on the stand and canopy funds.
> [snapback]913292[/snapback]​


irritans need length room no more than any other serra. The 75 gallon you are getting would be perfect for a rhom for a really long time.

This is my irritan. He is completely bad ass. Look at the video in my signature if you are interested.


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

Very nice...








Well....i think im going to try to get the 2" irritan.....pricy but very unique look.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Do what you will bro. But keep in mind all the differences that are neat. I mean, you may like the look (even though they don't look THAT different), Rhoms do get red eyes and dark! Also, it all depends on personality!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Scolopendra said:


> Very nice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the fact that you like the look means you are buying it for a good reason. No one can guarantee how aggressive it will be, so its good that you like how it will look.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

ya good choice irritans are great. they stay small and in general can be more aggessive, my irritans goes nuts all night long. he is divided in a 55 gal with my rhom. the rhom is like 3" and the irritan like 2.5". ive had the rhom longer and let me tell you the irritan is the meanest. the irritans side is right next to my bed and everytime i move at night he goes crazy at the glass.....i dont even have to touch it and he is biting me through it, i can see him cause i keep the tank light on 24/7/365 sso they both get used to it

good luck


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks all, i've decided on the irritan...I'm on the hunt....pm me to help


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

mrspikes said:


> ya good choice irritans are great. they stay small and in general can be more aggessive, my irritans goes nuts all night long. he is divided in a 55 gal with my rhom. the rhom is like 3" and the irritan like 2.5". ive had the rhom longer and let me tell you the irritan is the meanest. the irritans side is right next to my bed and everytime i move at night he goes crazy at the glass.....i dont even have to touch it and he is biting me through it, i can see him cause i keep the tank light on 24/7/365 sso they both get used to it
> 
> good luck
> [snapback]913867[/snapback]​


How long has your light actually been running? That has got to stress the hell out of them. How do you control algae?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

well i'm sure this is not a surprise but i say go with the irritan. they grow to about 6'' and stop. so a 55g tank is perfect and u will never have to upgrade. if u have any questions about irritans i would be glad to help ya out. pm me. i dont have any experience with rhoms so i cannot comment on them


----------

